# Video freezes, downloads pause - Unless I contstantly move mouse. Moving mouse tiring



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

Please please someone help.

I can find all over the internet five years worth of people that cannot watch videos, download, buffer, or even load pages unless they are constantly moving their mouse.

If I click a video on youtube or anything I have to tickle my mouse pad constantly or video freezes and only audio plays.

When downloading anything I have to constantly move mouse/cursor or it pauses.

Although this problem is raised in forum after forum, and question area - not one of them has the answer - and the threads just get closed off. Can anyone actually answer this one?

Did anyone anywhere ever get this sorted and can they come back and say what they did to resolve it please?

New laptop, only a few months old - Windows Seven Home Premium.

Scanned and nothingthere wrong - as did everyone else.

Please do not close the thread until we get a solution...

Thank you for reading - Julietstorm.

P.s. Here is a typical thread of which there are many that has been closed without a resolution being posted. Please don't close this thread, please could tech guy be the first to actually solve this in five years?

This thread describes the problem too: an example of a closed thread: http://forums.techguy.org/windows-vi...se-moving.html


----------



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

Ad blocker?

Here is another one - I have an adblocker thing, but where it is I do not know.
I have tried searching for it - cannot find it in downloads, cannot remember if this happened after I added it.

There is a list of downloads that pops up when we download something but cannot find this programme in there.

Oh, and at the same time, I used to put my memory card into my laptop and a thing would pop up offering for me to download the images.

Now and at about the same time, the yellow file thing on my toolbar does not flash, and I have to go into Computer and the Removeable thing and copy and paste the files from it to my Pictures files.

Another closed thread: http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/...ox-itunes.html


----------



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

Another unanswered query the same:
http://forums.adobe.com/message/2554475#2554475

Looks like that guy tried as hard as me to find the answer.

Please help us, and be the hero of the interwebs


----------



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

Someone was advising this man on removing motherboards and really mad stuff, good thing he didn't do it.
This guy seems to have fixed it, but has no idea how:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp...o-freezes.html


----------



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

This one has same problem, doesn't mention mouse moving - but sounds the same.
I didn't download a registry product, so that cause is different:
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-xp...eo-freeze.html
But he doesn't have a solution posted to his question yet.


----------



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is the "Uninstall and reinstall Flash" response that I have seen give all over the net - but it doesn't work. Lots of people have tried it and it didn't work.
http://forums.techguy.org/web-email/...o-freezes.html


----------



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

Another one with people making suggestions taht the person tries, and that don't work.
Has anyone successfully managed to fix, or seen it happen - there isn't much point me changing my comuputer and uninstalling and reinstallinhg things as people make wild guesses.
Would prefer to spend hours actually doing something that works.
http://forums.techguy.org/windows-7/909349-computer-freezes-while-watching-video.html


----------



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

On other forums too:
http://forums.adobe.com/message/2554475#2554475


----------



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

Adobe again - unsolved.
Obviously if it gets solved in this thead, we can go tell them in Adobe if I link here:
http://forums.adobe.com/message/2611751#2611751


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You won't find a cure for this until your ISP stops throttling & traffic shaping
99% of cases are down to ISP congestion and the only cure is to use a different ISP that doesn't traffic shape or over sell its capacity
It is very rare that it actaully is anything on your computer, but can be malware related


----------



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

I am on AOL Broadband. Do they sell traffic shaping? 
I have never had this problem before.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

You are not on AOL broadband but on carphone warehouse broadband and yes AOL & carphone warehouse both traffic shape & manage traffic & restrict certain high bandwith sites like youtube etc

Is it better at off peak times or is it always like it

follow advice *here* and post the logs those programs make in your next reply so we see what is running on your computer & whether there is any malware involvement


----------



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

Oooh. Thank you. I shall now wait for everyone in the house to go out while I read all of that.
Please don't close the thread though.
I just clicked a video before doing anything and it played - but shall monitor it.
I have linked to this thread on my facebook profile too.

I will read through that which you linked me to.

Juliet Storm.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

All the other threads that were closed, just closed naturallly because no one responded within the 60 day time period 

we won't close this one, unless you don't respond within 60 days


----------



## julietstorm (Dec 26, 2010)

Thank you very much. I am really really hoping it is the thing you have said and that when it happens one just has to wait until the ISP stops being stingy with the bandwith, that would account for people not finding a solution and not coming back, because they didn't know.


----------



## Kleptor (Jan 4, 2011)

Very easy to fix this.. Just uninstall ur Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin and reinstall it. Simple as that.
I have no idea why this problem even happend tho, but atleast this fixed the problem for me twice.


----------



## geobee (Jan 7, 2011)

Online video pictures were static without continual mouse movement across elapsed timeline.
After uninstalling & reinstalling Adobe Flash, everything's fine.
Great advice!


----------

